# Favourite video game?



## VILEPLUME (Oct 8, 2019)

Hey what’s your favourite video game? 

My personal favourite was Mario Bros 3. Though I never beat every world stage, I still had fun as a kid.


----------



## casperd (Oct 8, 2019)

fallout 76 atm


----------



## pabloesqobar (Oct 8, 2019)

Game It Up


From Pinball to Pong to PacMan to PS3



rollitup.org


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Oct 8, 2019)

Try this link.





Game It Up


From Pinball to Pong to PacMan to PS3



www.rollitup.org


----------



## srh88 (Oct 9, 2019)

VILEPLUME said:


> Hey what’s your favourite video game?
> 
> My personal favourite was Mario Bros 3. Though I never beat every world stage, I still had fun as a kid.


Diwnload an emulator and play it again


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 9, 2019)

srh88 said:


> Diwnload an emulator and play it again


picked up an nes classic for Christmas.

also found this, in the plastic when cleaning up my grandmas house. Gen 1 with Tetris from 1989!


----------



## Hugo Phurst (Oct 9, 2019)

Diablo 2


----------



## srh88 (Oct 9, 2019)

VILEPLUME said:


> picked up an nes classic for Christmas.
> 
> also found this, in the plastic when cleaning up my grandmas house. Gen 1 with Tetris from 1989!
> 
> View attachment 4405562


Thats probably wprth a few bucks. Good find


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 9, 2019)

srh88 said:


> Thats probably wprth a few bucks. Good find


30 years old this year and it's still in the plastic. Going to hang on to it for another 30


----------



## Dougnsalem (Oct 9, 2019)

All time favorite is Indy 500 for the Atari 2600. It was expensive as hell(still have it too!), since it came with a pair of special controllers. Fun ass game, racing the block shaped cars around! Lol

2nd favorite is a tossup. Pong, Asteroids, Pac-Man, Missle Command, Defender, Centipede.... I couldn't even begin to choose one.


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Oct 10, 2019)

My all-time favourite would probably be Metal Gear Solid from PS1. I must have finished the game at least 10 times over the years.

Jacob


----------



## Grow Goddess (Oct 12, 2019)

Currently, Xbox One Borderlands 3. Nothing beats playing it on my 70" 4K after a few drags from my bubbler!


----------



## dangledo (Oct 12, 2019)

Nintendo Virtual boy Mario tennis lol

Not really but nobody remembers it

Rip nvb


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (Oct 12, 2019)

VILEPLUME said:


> Hey what’s your favourite video game?
> 
> My personal favourite was Mario Bros 3. Though I never beat every world stage, I still had fun as a kid.


Ps3 call of duty world at war


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 12, 2019)

dangledo said:


> Nintendo Virtual boy Mario tennis lol
> 
> Not really but nobody remembers it
> 
> Rip nvb


the wario game for VB was one of my favourites


----------



## Matt1983NS (Oct 13, 2019)

Goldeneye for N64
GTA V for PS3
Call of duty black ops (nuke town) PS3


----------



## cbdandthc (Nov 2, 2019)

Diablo 2 brings back a lot of memories. GTA Vice City as well.


----------



## Nolan12 (Nov 24, 2019)

Mine is world of warcraft classic, it's a wonderful game. Does someone play in it too? Do you know how to hire a personal hitman there?


----------



## Kits2 (Nov 24, 2019)

Nolan12 said:


> Mine is world of warcraft classic, it's a wonderful game. Does someone play in it too? Do you know how to hire a personal hitman there?


Well, I had the same problem, I searched on the Internet, but I haven't found anything so I decided to ask for help this https://wow-boost.com/wow_classic with WoW Classic PvP. You may write them too.


----------



## Nolan12 (Nov 25, 2019)

Thanks, Kits, I decided to write them, now I'm waiting for the answer.


----------



## Seed of Memory (Nov 28, 2019)

casperd said:


> fallout 76 atm


I have been enjoying 76 since BETA. Great choice!


----------



## Seed of Memory (Nov 28, 2019)

Fallout New Vegas for me though Witcher 3 and Oblivion run very close behind.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 21, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> Hey what’s your favourite video game?
> 
> My personal favourite was Mario Bros 3. Though I never beat every world stage, I still had fun as a kid.


Graduate to reality  





FPV Flying, Where gamers go to die, reality.


FPV (First Person View) The pilot flies planes and drones immersively using VR goggles called FPV goggles Here we cover and rant about the the modern RC (Radio Control) hobby and it's many modern offshoots. Since the introduction of digital technology and cell phone sized electronics, it has...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## 1twothree (Jul 21, 2020)

Conker's Bad Fur Day for n64


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 22, 2020)

Too many to list...


----------



## ebcrew (Jul 22, 2020)

Fav game right now? Pokemon Sword, and Temtem.

A console game hasnt grabbed me since Red Dead, and even then once i beat the game, wasnt much replay value.


----------



## B_the_s (Jul 22, 2020)

Skyrim with mods is still my current favorite.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 23, 2020)

B_the_s said:


> Skyrim with mods is still my current favorite.


Friend of mine told me that I should grab this game...


----------



## B_the_s (Jul 23, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> Friend of mine told me that I should grab this game...


Probably shouldn't. It's damn addictive.


----------



## Thanks _123 (Jul 23, 2020)

Diablo 1/2/3


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 25, 2020)

ebcrew said:


> Fav game right now? Pokemon Sword, and Temtem.
> 
> A console game hasnt grabbed me since Red Dead, and even then once i beat the game, wasnt much replay value.


Nice. My 4 year old and I just beat Lets Go Eevee. Its a fun two player pokemon game. I wish sword had coop it looks fun.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 1, 2020)

B_the_s said:


> Probably shouldn't. It's damn addictive.


That's cool... Anything to break the monotony


----------



## B_the_s (Aug 2, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> That's cool... Anything to break the monotony


I recommend XBox or PC depending on your płay style. If you do play, let me know if you like it.


----------



## chadwick8636 (Aug 31, 2020)

My favorite video game is nintendo 3ds game and you can download nintendo 3ds game online at this place because personally I download nintendo 3ds game at this place.


----------



## B_the_s (Aug 31, 2020)

WTF?, over.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 2, 2020)

My gaming days are over. Atari Tempest. Full size, 1981.


----------



## J232 (Sep 2, 2020)

All I play nowadays is minecraft and Roblox with my kid. I quit gaming around battlefield 2, og cod, loved all the Tom Clancy games. Need to buy a ps4, still on a PS3, cpu was where it was at for me.



B_the_s said:


> WTF?, over.


I don’t know but I ain’t clicking that shit lol.


----------



## SnidleyBluntash (Sep 2, 2020)

Mario kart 64, 007 , nhl99


----------



## xox (Oct 8, 2020)

Hugo Phurst said:


> Diablo 2


i second this diablo ii for the win, east hc ladder?


----------



## ebcrew (Oct 8, 2020)

genshin impact anyone?


----------



## Hugo Phurst (Oct 11, 2020)

xox said:


> i second this diablo ii for the win, east hc ladder?


US East Ladder. Never tried HC


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Nov 18, 2020)

Replaying one of my all times favourites. 

Jacob


----------



## Fedlerius (Nov 25, 2020)

The Wolf Among Us


----------



## Eugenios (Nov 25, 2020)

1. Resident Evil 4
2. Elder Scrolls: Oblivion
3. Uncharted 2
4. GTA San Andreas
5. Battlefield 1


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Dec 1, 2020)

Might be the shittiest RE game, but it's plenty of fun in coop.

Jacob


----------



## xtsho (Dec 2, 2020)

Heretic


----------



## 420burn420 (Dec 2, 2020)

silent hill old game but it was one of the best, final fantasy and resident evil series was also really good.


----------



## CasinoAm (Dec 7, 2020)

1. Fallout 3
2. Oblivion
3. The Walking Dead
4. Watch dogs 1


----------



## Bongify.eu (Dec 9, 2020)

Too many too mention.... WoW, Age of Empires (2 and 3), Grand Theft Auto (all of them!), Mafia (1, 2, 3, and definitive edition), Assassins Creed, Red Dead Redemption and Tropico are some of our all-time favourites here


----------



## 7CardBud (Dec 9, 2020)

I used to love Starcraft back in college. We used to have some epic LAN battles in the Northeastern computer lab.


----------



## Boru420 (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Dec 12, 2020)

If you like over the top action, this one is currently on PS Plus.

Jacob


----------



## Mr_X (Dec 20, 2020)

Red Dead Redemption 2, GTAV, Witcher 3, Pillars of Eternity 2, Divinity Original Sin 2, Skyrim, Halo 2/3, Dragon Age Origins, Mass Effect, Devil May Cry 5, Metal Gear Solid V, Starcraft 2


----------



## smoothJoe (Dec 20, 2020)

this is epic for a single stoner player, the monsters to kill are the size a buildings, big buildings !


much fun!








this is the same devs as above i think, one massive puzzle one level only ... epic


----------



## GringoStar (Dec 24, 2020)

Chrono Trigger for an older game, and Monster Hunter, Demon Souls, and Dark Souls for something newer.


----------



## TacoMac (Jan 2, 2021)

Hugo Phurst said:


> US East Ladder. Never tried HC


Same, except with Diablo III. Tried hard core once a long time ago. Their servers discoed me and killed me. Never did that again.


----------



## Boru420 (Jan 2, 2021)

__





Home · PUBG NA







www.pubg.com


----------



## Boru420 (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Jan 6, 2021)

This month's PS Plus games are pretty good. Definitely will be playing both Greedfall and Shadow Of Tomb Raider.

Jacob


----------



## smoothJoe (Jan 6, 2021)

LondonSeedCentre said:


> This month's PS Plus games are pretty good. Definitely will be playing both Greedfall and Shadow Of Tomb Raider.
> 
> Jacob


bro go check your messages please



https://rollitup.org/conversations/


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Jan 9, 2021)

Literally I only play pubg ever since it came out Xbox. 
Even tho they fuck it with every update and you still lag out I love it.


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Jan 9, 2021)

And occasionally crack out the ps1 for metal gear session. Snake Snake SNAAAAAAKE!!!


----------



## Bad Karma (Jan 14, 2021)

I’m a huge fighting game fan.
The Street Fighter series is what I grew up on in the arcades and they’re still the best 2D fighting games ever made IMO.
When it comes to 3D, Dead or Alive is the series for me, and it’s Tina Armstrong all day, every day.
I was the first player to demonstrate that Tina was “God Tier” in DOA3, way, way, way back in the day.
If anyone wants to throw down in DOA6, or the Street Fighter Collection, just ask.


----------



## WannabeWizard2003 (Jan 16, 2021)

The Binding of Isaac. Check it out on steam.


----------



## MR. GiggleShitz (Jan 16, 2021)

PUBG moble


----------



## 19-Sean-86 (Jan 16, 2021)

GTA5
GRAND TURISMO
NEED FOR SPEED 
FORZA


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jan 22, 2021)

Final Fantasy NES
Phantasy Star Sega Master System (SMS)
Miracle Warriors SMS
Dragon Warrior NES
Fallout series PC
Minecraft PC
GTA series various platforms
Final Fantasy 7 (and the remake)
Pokémon series (various platforms)
Elder scrolls series (various platforms)


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 22, 2021)

Streets of rage 4. Perfect game


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 16, 2021)

D2 remastered the 20th boys and girls. I’ll slap my tag on here


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Aug 16, 2021)

Zombies remastered


----------



## DarkVoidCollectibles (Aug 16, 2021)

Fallout New Vegas 

Final Fantasy 7 (PS1)

Call Of Duty: Modern Warfare 2

Call Of Duty: Black Ops 2

Halo 3

Pokémon

Super Smash Brothers


----------



## Beeper (Aug 28, 2021)

Console guy.. Xbox. Always enjoyed the Tom Clancy games.. Ghost Recon and shit. COD (Moden Warfare) ever since. Love playing live. Helps cut the edge after a shitty day.


----------



## DavoeNZ (Aug 31, 2021)

Midnight club la would be up there as one on my favorites along with max payne and gta5. But played so many over the years thats it hard to pick one.


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 2, 2021)

My all time fav is " Getting High in Scooter's Tree House".....


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 19, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> My all time fav is " Getting High in Scooter's Tree House".....


Thanks fellow weed fiend, guess nobody else liked it.


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 28, 2021)

Need for speed rivals 
GTA 5 
Is what I've been playing 


Halo 3 is my all time favorite 


Is red dead redemption 2 any good?


----------



## allanborder506 (Oct 15, 2021)

My favorite video game is Osu! and this game is very good and fun to play with other people, you also have fun if you have no friends and want something to play. I feel like this game is hard to get bored of because of how many different maps and songs to play that the community has made.
See: https://www.osuskins.me/skin/crystal-clear-1008


----------



## farangar (Oct 17, 2021)

Freelancer.

It was released back in 2003 and is an awesome space based game, you can explore like 50 different star systems, it has a trading element in the game and a ton of different planets and starbases you can land on.


----------



## Token Dankies (Nov 13, 2021)

Cotyledon420 said:


> Is red dead redemption 2 any good?


If you like single player games I would definitely look into it, slow start but super meaty game. The online is about as shit as it gets though, they artificially mess with the payouts for gold bars and you end up having to do some really boring shit just to get your weapons along with the auto aimers who just shoot at anyone moving. We aren't talking GTA type griefing it is 100x worse, I don't think I have played a game with such mediocre online but single player is legendary.


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Dec 16, 2021)

Took me more than a year to finally get to play TLOU Part 2. I know lot of people were complaining about the story etc, but for me, this game was a masterpiece in every aspect and I'd say I like it just as much as I liked the first game. 

Jacob


----------



## go go kid (Dec 16, 2021)

hooked on poker and slots at the moment


----------



## BucketGrower (Dec 28, 2021)

go go kid said:


> hooked on poker and slots at the moment


pokerstars? Not to name drop, but that is pretty fun. I made like 100k in a single sitting one time (fake money), and everyone was eyeing to take me down haha.


----------



## Skuxx (Dec 28, 2021)

Original Starcraft.


----------



## Bongify.eu (Dec 29, 2021)

VILEPLUME said:


> Hey what’s your favourite video game?
> 
> My personal favourite was Mario Bros 3. Though I never beat every world stage, I still had fun as a kid.


Old school:

-Fallout, the first one (it is also my absolute favourite ever)
-Escape Velocity

New school:

-Grand Theft Auto
-Tekken
-GT
-Kerbal Space Program


----------



## GanjaJack (Jan 9, 2022)

Battlefield 1.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 9, 2022)

Atari ping-pong ! What a rush .


----------



## Norigoind (Jan 25, 2022)

DIABLO, TESO


----------



## kendrickstreich (May 18, 2022)

Has any one love PUBG mobile like me? 
cookie clicker​


----------



## victoryou (May 19, 2022)

Nolan12 said:


> Mine is world of warcraft classic, it's a wonderful game. Does someone play in it too? Do you know how to hire a personal hitman there?


i love it too!that s my favourite game from childhood


----------



## CoastalMarySeeds (Jun 9, 2022)

Gotta go with Metal Gear Solid on the Psone.

Though lately I finally joined the Dark Souls train.

Would kill for a Legacy of Kain: Soulreaver remake


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jul 15, 2022)

Modern warfare warzone


----------



## fruitbowl (Jul 16, 2022)

i still have a Nintendo and Sega Genesis and a N64. my favorite game no doubt --> Halo3 had the best times playing onLine w/friends. skate3 and GTA5 too


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Jul 16, 2022)

Original ff7, forza motorsport 4, and pgr


----------



## fruitbowl (Jul 16, 2022)

i just remember'd Pokemon red, blue, yellow, gold, silver, crystal. there was this thing called "Monster Brain" that unlocked all the cheats to any gameboy game you put into it


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Jul 16, 2022)

Metal gear on PS1, that psycho mantis battle is one of the best boss fights going!
And the controller switch so he can’t read your mind is genius.
They’re all good up to guns of the patriots!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 17, 2022)

Destiny 2 has taken over my life


----------



## xtsho (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## EyesK51 (Sep 1, 2022)

fruitbowl said:


> i just remember'd Pokemon red, blue, yellow, gold, silver, crystal. there was this thing called "Monster Brain" that unlocked all the cheats to any gameboy game you put into it


MAN. I recall seeing advertisements for "Pokémon" in Scholastic publications we used to get in class and wondered what it was. I recall going to Target with my mom and having an employee bring it out of the large cabinet for me. I recall reading the tiny brown field guide-style instruction book and seeing all the blanks for'mon at the end. I remember choosing Bulbasaur because it was advised in the book for first-timers, giving it the nickname "Crybaby!" and instantly regretting it.


----------



## Coldnasty (Sep 1, 2022)

Looking for one….


----------



## Mishalk1 (Sep 4, 2022)

EyesK51 said:


> MAN. I recall seeing advertisements for "charmander pokemon" in Scholastic publications we used to get in class and wondered what it was. I recall going to Target with my mom and having an employee bring it out of the large cabinet for me. I recall reading the tiny brown field guide-style instruction book and seeing all the blanks for'mon at the end. I remember choosing Bulbasaur because it was advised in the book for first-timers, giving it the nickname "Crybaby!" and instantly regretting it.


I'll never forget my astonishment while playing Pokemon Black; I received a fortunate egg very early in the game, and then I walked into a town and got Surf for no apparent reason; back in the day, there were quests or riddles to obtain crucial items. Since literally forever, games have been dumbed down, and those who point this out have been dubbed as haters and whatnot.


----------

